# Assetto Corsa oder Project Cars?



## Torben456 (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt seit 2 Tagen mein Thrustmaster T150 Pro und spiele seitdem viel Raceroom und F1 2017, jetzt juckt es mich in den Fingern weitere Spiele zu testen. 

Welches der beiden Spiele kann man da empfehlen? Möchte es realistisch haben und nicht zu arcade-lastig.


----------



## MircoSfot (22. Juni 2018)

Also zu PC2 gibt es eine DEMO über STEAM zum Testen und direkt als SOMMER SALE gibt es auch ASSETTO CORSA. Es gibt natürlich auch das Rückgaberecht bei Steam mit Einschrenkungen.


----------



## Torben456 (22. Juni 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Also zu PC2 gibt es eine DEMO über STEAM zum Testen und direkt als SOMMER SALE gibt es auch ASSETTO CORSA. Es gibt natürlich auch das Rückgaberecht bei Steam mit Einschrenkungen.



Schon mal danke für die Info. 
Was bevorzugst du denn, bezogen auf Umfang und Realismus?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2018)

Du kannst auch mal das Forza Motorsport 7 Demo versuchen.
Ab Oktober gibt es auch das neue Forza Horizon 4





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-kA_zPt8Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Torben456 (22. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du kannst auch mal das Forza Motorsport 7 Demo versuchen.
> Ab Oktober gibt es auch das neue Forza Horizon 4



Forza finde ich an sich gut, auch technisch gesehen deutlich besser als Gran Turismo, der störende Faktor hierbei ist aber das viele Idioten unterwegs sind, die kein kontaktloses Rennen kennen, wenn es um den Multiplayer-Aspekt geht.
Mir ist halt bekannt, das es keine Bestrafung für so ein Verhalten gibt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2018)

Das kenne ich von The Crew, was mich auch schon oft geärgert hat.
Habe letztens auch das Thrustmaster T150  getestet, habe es aber dann wieder zurück geschickt, da mir die Pedale davon nicht gefallen haben.
Die sind bei der ohne Pro Version, also mit nur zwei Pedale von dem T80.

Deine Pro Variante soll aber gut sein.
Ich bin auch noch am schwanken, entweder hole ich mir auch den T150 Pro oder gehe auf Logitech G920, bzw. Logitech G29.
Wobei mir der G920 besser gefällt.


----------



## Ray2015 (22. Juni 2018)

Ich habe ProjectCARS 2 und spiele mit dem Thrustmaster TS-PC, Fanatec Pedale und dem Frex Shifter. Es macht auf jeden Fall mega Spaß.


----------



## Torben456 (22. Juni 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kenne ich von The Crew, was mich auch schon oft geärgert hat.
> Habe letztens auch das Thrustmaster T150  getestet, habe es aber dann wieder zurück geschickt, da mir die Pedale davon nicht gefallen haben.
> Die sind bei der ohne Pro Version, also mit nur zwei Pedale von dem T80.
> 
> ...



Also ich finde das FFB beim T150 einfach nur genial, vor allem für den Preis. 
Das Lenkrad ist halt nen bisschen schwergängiger zu bedienen, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell daran, und der Riemenantrieb ist auch moderner als der alte Zahnrad Antrieb beim G920 oder G29. Die beiden letztgenannten benutzen noch die alte Technik des Vorgängers G27, die ist halt nicht so robust, bietet aber einen geschmeidigeren Lenkvorgang, sprich es läuft leiser und das lenken fällt leichter. 
Ich tendiere trotzdem zum T150, da es einfach robuster ist und mir ein intensiveres Fahrgefühl vermittelt.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2018)

Mein Sohn hat das Vorgänger G27 schon seit einigen Jahren und ich durfte es bei ihm mit dem Spiel ETS2 mal testen.
Empfand das Lenken auch etwas angenehmer mit dem Zahnrad Antrieb.

Was am ende als modern empfunden wird ist etwas umstritten, denn das Rad wird ja auch nicht neu erfunden wenn es noch gut abrollt. In der Fahrzeugtechnik kommt auch heute noch das Zahnrand im Lenkgetriebe vor. Zumindest empfand ich den Zahnradantrieb vom Lenkgefühl her etwas besser und echter als mit dem Riemenantrieb. Kam aber auch mit dem Riemenatrieb gut aus, so das ich dieses ggf. auch in Betracht ziehen würde.

Wie robust das ganze ist kann ich jetzt aber nicht beurteilen, nur das mein Sohn das G27 schon einige Jahre hat und heute noch sehr gut läuft.


----------



## onlygaming (22. Juni 2018)

Ich würde ganz klar Assetto Corsa bevorzugen, mit Mods schier unendlicher Spielspaß, nur PC2 ist das komplettere Paket mit dem erstellen eigener Server etc.


----------



## DARPA (23. Juni 2018)

AC ist die bessere Simulation was die Fahrphysik betrifft, ist aber sehr steril. Sprich kein Tagesverlauf, kein Wetter, keine besonderen Effekte. Im Mittelpunkt steht klar das fahren, es ist besonders zum Hotlapping und Multiplayer geeignet. Ausserdem ist das Modding und die Community hervorzuheben.

PC2 hat andere Stärken. Es ist spektakulärer (z.B. Wettereffekte), die Karriere ist brauchbarer. Sehr gut gefällt mir das FF und die Simulation der Fahrbahnbeschaffenheit. 

Beide Sims machen Spass und haben einfach unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte.


----------

